# Short Toilet



## dannyoung85 (Oct 8, 2013)

Saw this little guy in the mall's family bathroom. Anyone know the cost difference between a regular sized one and the small one? I'd be willing to bet that the small one is way more expensive than the normal sized one. They were both Kohlers.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

dannyoung85 said:


> Saw this little guy in the mall's family bathroom. Anyone know the cost difference between a regular sized one and the small one? I'd be willing to bet that the small one is way more expensive than the normal sized one. They were both Kohlers.


Not idea about the price but I'm pretty sure you're right 100%. Any way is freaking also, elongated and looks like about 12" high, big open front toilet seat for kids.... wow. My granddaughter will be happy with it.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

KOHLER K-4321-0 Primary Elongated Bowl Toilet, White (Bowl Only):Amazon:Home Improvement

American standard makes one called a baby devoro, I've only seen them, never put in. They are made for kindergartens and day cares.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Did a day care with about 25 of them. They are more expensive, and very difficult to get up from post poop.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

No partions walls ?


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

dannyoung85 said:


> .... in the mall's family bathroom......


.........


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Leach713 said:


> No partions walls ?


It's a family restroom, the idea is you can bring your kids in while you deuce. And then the deuce with you!


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Flyout95 said:


> It's a family restroom, the idea is you can bring your kids in while you deuce. And then the deuce with you!


But mostly people just bang in them.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

The family that smashes one out together, stays together. Until they all need therapy.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

dannyoung85 said:


> Saw this little guy in the mall's family bathroom. Anyone know the cost difference between a regular sized one and the small one? I'd be willing to bet that the small one is way more expensive than the normal sized one. They were both Kohlers.


have installed several of these in elementary schools and they are very expensive and don't really flush that good,but they are the neatest things once installed,look good,but I would just put in a big boy toilet where the little kids can set on them and dookie and swing their feet backwards and forwards while dookying,i still do it myself:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

422 plumber said:


> The family that smashes one out together, stays together. Until they all need therapy.


Having toddlers in my life, I'm wondering if I could get rid of my lav in my bathroom and put one of those puppies in. The only time I get to **** without being bothered is at the shop when no one is there. At home my 2 boys bust the door in for some dumb reason, it never fails.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

504Plumber said:


> Having toddlers in my life, I'm wondering if I could get rid of my lav in my bathroom and put one of those puppies in. The only time I get to **** without being bothered is at the shop when no one is there. At home my 2 boys bust the door in for some dumb reason, it never fails.


Just wait a bit, grandkids are even worse but I can't wait to see them everyday


----------



## Doctor (May 21, 2012)

I don't want to deuce like that unless I'm in men's central, then I have no choice.


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

i did a daycare $400 per toilet .customer cost.. tank type 14 toilets ... this was two years ago though


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

It's weird that there isn't a partition


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I've had to run closet augers through those little things. I was worried it wasn't going to happen with such a small bowl. The one like the first picture if you hold the flush valve long enough (hit repeatedly) it will swirl enough to start splashing out of the bowl. After clearing a toilet I hold the flush handle to make sure its clear


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

If I were wealthy enough I'd have an extra powder room with child sized fixtures. Such a great prank for a first time visitor needing the bathroom.


----------

